# Sparky has moved into his new "mansion"!



## FaeryBee

*Although wee Sparky was just getting acclimated to his downstairs condo . . .



















he ended up relocating to his upstairs mansion sooner than anticipated.



















When I came downstairs this morning, my husband informed me he'd just turned on the "self-cleaning" feature of the oven.  
I explained (again) that fumes are very toxic to a budgie's delicate respiratory system and immediately moved Sparky upstairs.

We turned on the vent fan in the kitchen and kept the upstairs doors shut for several hours to ensure there would be no problems for any of the birds.

(My husband was apologetic and even went upstairs to "visit" Sparky and talk to him a few times throughout the day. And Ted isn't an "animal" person in the least! ))

Moving into the Mansion










Nice View










Interesting furnishings - doesn't this belong in an airplane hangar?










If I close my eyes, will you go away?










Hmmm, Yeah - I think I might like it here&#8230;










This new lounging perch is comfy but I'm getting a little drowsy










Do you mind? It's time for my nap!










See you all later. :wave:

:sleeping:*


----------



## eduardo

I think Sparky has moved to birdie Disneyworld! He is a very lucky budgie, so pampered It's always nice to look through the window too!


----------



## aka.pody

An unexpected move eh? Sparky looks right at home. I love how he claimed the airplane so no one else gets it.  
Good luck Sparky.


----------



## pinksand

Awww little cutie pie! It sounds like he's been having lots of adventures! Hopefully he'll get settled in soon enough... I think he's off to a very good start in that disneyland of a cage he has!


----------



## PipSqueakZ

Aaawww the wee man is so pretty - and he sure looks like he loves his new mansion already! Can i ask where you got the boing perch with the beads in it? It's so lovely and bright!


----------



## Pekoe

I think lil' Sparky seems quite proud of his new digs!


----------



## suzyq1956

Love it. He looks so relaxed. Can I ask whee you got the plane perch. It is cool.


----------



## Banded-Quills

Wow... what a kingdom. He has a face of many words.... words being the outmost cutest and appreciative.


----------



## ErnieAngel

Wow!!! He's living the good life for sure. Can you adopt me? Just kidding!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


eduardo said:



I think Sparky has moved to birdie Disneyworld! He is a very lucky budgie, so pampered It's always nice to look through the window too!

Click to expand...

I sure hope the little fellow will be happy in his new home. :fingerx:



aka.pody said:



An unexpected move eh? Sparky looks right at home. I love how he claimed the airplane so no one else gets it.  
Good luck Sparky. 

Click to expand...

The airplane is all his as is the mansion. He's in a totally different room than Sunny and Shelby. Someday they'll meet and hopefully will get to enjoy out of cage time together occasionally after quarantine has ended. 



pinksand said:



Awww little cutie pie! It sounds like he's been having lots of adventures! Hopefully he'll get settled in soon enough... I think he's off to a very good start in that disneyland of a cage he has!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Bethany! He is going to be spoiled for sure. 



Lulu58 said:



Aaawww the wee man is so pretty - and he sure looks like he loves his new mansion already! Can i ask where you got the boing perch with the beads in it? It's so lovely and bright! 

Click to expand...

I'll look for the name of the person I purchased it from.
I bought it on-line...hopefully I'll have a record of the purchase somewhere. When I find it, I'll let you know.



Pekoe said:



I think lil' Sparky seems quite proud of his new digs!

Click to expand...

Thank you. :thumbsup:



suzyq1956 said:



Love it. He looks so relaxed. Can I ask whee you got the plane perch. It is cool.

Click to expand...

 The plane perch is very popular with TB members.  Erika is the one who first shared it with us and many of us followed suit!
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=19485



Banded-Quills said:



Wow... what a kingdom. He has a face of many words.... words being the outmost cutest and appreciative.

Click to expand...

Thank you for your sweet comment.*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


ErnieAngel said:



Wow!!! He's living the good life for sure. Can you adopt me? Just kidding! 

Click to expand...

Sure! My sister and my best friend are always telling me they'd love to be one of my animals - living the good life! :laughing1:*


----------



## Erika

*Aww he is such a sweetie 
Im glad he is ok, but im also glad there is an excuse for more pictures 
Im surprised he took to his aeroplane so quickly, he seems pretty laid back!
A lovely mansion, and looks like a lovely view too  he is so lucky to have a wonderful bird-momma like you :hug:

Could you put a sticker over the button for the self-cleaner? (if such a thing is possible, ive never had an oven which self cleans  ) just a sticker with birds on it maybe... so your hubby will rmember next time?  Ooh although you dont want the sticker burning off... :S*


----------



## Guest

I want, I want to be in Sparky's shoes right away. He is one lucky budgie with all these pampered toys, perches and everything. He sure looks comfy and at the same time adorable. Great pictures, Deborah. 

May I know Sparky has got a pilot licence to fly that aeroplane? Or is he just a passenger ? Whatever, he looks like a pro with or without one.


----------



## Cheeno

Sparky the test pilot, flying high in his new domain! I love how bright his new location is. Very nice.:clap:


----------



## jellyblue

Sparky looks so cute in his new mansion. He sure is living the good life. I can't wait until he meets Sunny and Shelby. Will he also get to meet Pedro and Poppy? You know, Deb, I think deep down inside, Ted really enjoys your birds.


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*Congrats on your move from your 4 star mansion to the 5 star one Sparky! arty2: You don't have any idea how good you have it *


----------



## Lisa P.

Sparky, that is a fantastic mansion you have there, nice and bright and beautiful just like you!

Lisa


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*He is so stinking cute!! Glad he's already enjoying his plane *


----------



## AnimalLuver

What a lovely palace for a lovely boy!! He looks so adorable, I love that bead boing!! Do tell where you got it! 

I love his color, such a bright yellow just in time for spring


----------



## jane1888

wow looks like a palace for budgies love the baby he is so so cute


----------



## Birdmanca

Sparky has a nice overall yellow coloring. Also, besides that cage and all the things to play with by him, you have a very clean and attractive house where your bird stays. Sparky is doing all right with you and your family.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Erika said:




Could you put a sticker over the button for the self-cleaner? (... so your hubby will rmember next time?  

Click to expand...

 I doubt that Ted will be able to "forget" the next time since Sparky is now living in his room. :laughing1: He said yesterday, "Oh, so I've inherited a bird now, huh?" I just laughed at him and said "Yep!" Since Ted's at work all day, I have lots of time I can be in that room with Sparky. 



Jimm-V said:



I want, I want to be in Sparky's shoes right away. He is one lucky budgie with all these pampered toys, perches and everything. He sure looks comfy and at the same time adorable. Great pictures,

Click to expand...

Thanks, Roland! I hope Sparky will learn to love his airplane since he looks so cute on it. 



Cheeno said:



Sparky the test pilot, flying high in his new domain! I love how bright his new location is. Very nice.:clap:

Click to expand...

Thanks, Eamon. Sparky is going to be quite spoiled, I'm afraid. 



jellyblue said:



Sparky looks so cute in his new mansion. He sure is living the good life. I can't wait until he meets Sunny and Shelby. Will he also get to meet Pedro and Poppy? You know, Deb, I think deep down inside, Ted really enjoys your birds.

Click to expand...

Sparky will get to see (meet) Pedro and Poppy.
Pedro and Poppy are always put into another room whenever the budgies come out for playtime so seeing them will be the extent of Sparky's "interaction" with them once he's out of quarantine.



cutelilbirdies said:



Congrats on your move from your 4 star mansion to the 5 star one Sparky! arty2: You don't have any idea how good you have it 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Lindsey! I'm hoping the little guy will acclimate to his new home now that he won't have to "move" again anytime soon. 



Lisa P. said:



Sparky, that is a fantastic mansion you have there, nice and bright and beautiful just like you!
Lisa

Click to expand...

Thank you, Lisa!



JuliosMom said:



He is so stinking cute!! Glad he's already enjoying his plane 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Jill. I'm not sure that Sparky is really enjoying his airplane -- since I placed him on it. 
Hopefully he'll love it in time though.



AnimalLuver said:



What a lovely palace for a lovely boy!! He looks so adorable, I love that bead boing!! Do tell where you got it! 
I love his color, such a bright yellow just in time for spring 

Click to expand...

Thanks! 
I'm still trying to find the info with regard to the site where I ordered the boing. If/when I find it, I will definitely share it.



jane1888 said:



wow looks like a palace for budgies love the baby he is so so cute

Click to expand...

Thanks, Jane.



Birdmanca said:



Sparky has a nice overall yellow coloring. Also, besides that cage and all the things to play with by him, you have a very clean and attractive house where your bird stays. Sparky is doing all right with you and your family.

Click to expand...

Thanks for your comments. 

:wave:*


----------



## fritzi

Sparky looks just like the yellow crocuses that are coming up in my yard now! He's just adorable!

I'm curious, Deborah, about why you're planning to keep him separate from the other two. Is it so that you'll have one who will bond with you? I ask because as I prepare to put my two together (having only ever had single budgies before), I'm kind of mourning the loss of the possibility for a real close budgie friend. I think it's the best thing for my girls, since they clearly know each other exists now from all the calling--it would be cruel to keep them apart! But still, I wish I could be Phoebe's best friend!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


fritzi said:



Sparky looks just like the yellow crocuses that are coming up in my yard now! He's just adorable!

I'm curious, Deborah, about why you're planning to keep him separate from the other two. Is it so that you'll have one who will bond with you? I ask because as I prepare to put my two together (having only ever had single budgies before), I'm kind of mourning the loss of the possibility for a real close budgie friend. I think it's the best thing for my girls, since they clearly know each other exists now from all the calling--it would be cruel to keep them apart! But still, I wish I could be Phoebe's best friend!

Click to expand...

Sunny and Shelby are living together and have bonded very closely to one another. I believe that a third bird in their cage would be a bit "left out" of everything.

Sparky was a hand-fed baby and I'm hoping that he will be happy bonding closely with me. I also know that if I put him in with the wild ones he will quickly revert to wild behavior.

After a few weeks (or months), Sparky will hopefully be able to enjoy out-of-cage time occasionally with Sunny and Shelby.

If it appears that Sparky needs a budgie friend of his own, I will plan to get another hand-fed baby and work on taming and bonding with it before allowing the two tame budgies to share a cage. Being bonded with each bird separately would make it easier to try to keep them both comfortable with human interaction.

:wave:*


----------



## suzyq1956

If it appears that Sparky needs a budgie friend of his own, I will plan to get another hand-fed baby and work on taming and bonding with it before allowing the two tame budgies to share a cage. Being bonded with each bird separately would make it easier to try to keep them both comfortable with human interaction.
_I do not plan on putting my 2 babies in with the other birds either.One of the 4 other wilder ones is getting very tame also. So I might put him with the tame ones once I know what the sex of the others is._


----------



## Michelle M.

What a great set up Sparky has - so many perches and fun toys!


----------



## louara

Oh my goodness, Sparky is one lucky little fellow. He looks like Howard Hughes with his mansion and airplane  Beauty set up Deborah


----------



## Erika

*



Thanks, Jill. I'm not sure that Sparky is really enjoying his airplane -- since I placed him on it.

Click to expand...

 Deb thats cheating!!!! *


----------



## suzyq1956

erika said:


> *
> thanks, jill. I'm not sure that sparky is really enjoying his airplane -- since i placed him on it.*


_But he stayed there for the picture. Mine would never allow me to pose them._


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Lulu58 said:



Can i ask where you got the boing perch with the beads in it? It's so lovely and bright! 

Click to expand...




AnimalLuver said:



I love that bead boing!! Do tell where you got it! 

Click to expand...

I FINALLY found the site where I purchased the bead boing! Took some searching but I was successful. 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/HappyWings*


----------



## suzyq1956

Does your bird actually use this or is it too slippery.


----------



## PickySquakerz

great cage, Deborah! love its size! i have a bigger cage, but its for parrots and so the bars are 1 inch apart and the bars are SUPER thick, and ive seen Picky get through them like 4 times... so smart... but i love ur cage MUCH better!!!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Erika said:




 Deb thats cheating!!!! 

Click to expand...

 Oh... no one ever told me it's "against the rules" to put your budgie on something in order to photograph hoto: him. :laughing:



suzyq1956 said:



Does your bird actually use this or is it too slippery.

Click to expand...

 Well, he's only been with me for a week so far, but he sat on it a couple of times and didn't slide.



PickySquakerz said:



great cage, Deborah!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Jenny! *


----------



## Scuttle

So cute! I love the plane, definitely ordering it!


----------



## uJelly?

That sure is an impressive mansion! And such a beautiful bird!


----------



## nyc-budgie

Sparky is soooo adorable!! But....I'm also loving that cage. I'm considering new, bigger digs for my girls. Would you share info on your cage? Where did you find it? I'm concerned about cleaning a larger cage. I currently put my whole cage in the shower and scrub it there. Oh yes......keep those Sparky photos coming!


----------



## Rainey

It looks so awesome!!

where did you get that twisty perch with the beads inside?!


----------



## vic1viking

what a cute bird sparky is , Lilly only has Bubble and squeakes hand me downs in the toy and cage department.
Hope he enjoy's his new home,


----------



## FaeryBee

*Oh! I was a bit surprised when this thread popped back up today. Since I moved Sparky back in the beginning of the month, I've become so accustomed to him being in his "mansion" that I sort of forgot about this thread. 

The bead boing was purchased through "Etsy" from a girl named Lori who does business under the name "HappyWings".

Happy Wings on Etsy http://www.etsy.com/search/handmade?search_submit=&q=happywings&view_type=gallery&ship_to=US

However, I've also posted a thread on how you can make one yourself and two of our other members have since made their own!

Bead Boing: http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=87038*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


nyc-budgie said:



Sparky is soooo adorable!! But....I'm also loving that cage. I'm considering new, bigger digs for my girls. Would you share info on your cage? Where did you find it? I'm concerned about cleaning a larger cage. I currently put my whole cage in the shower and scrub it there. Oh yes......keep those Sparky photos coming!

Click to expand...

Michelle,
The cage that Sparky is currently living in is this one:

http://www.petcarerx.com/Catalog/Pr...17232&k=Keet+Cage+Square+Style+Roof+25X21x29"

The plus side is that the bottom in nice and deep so seed doesn't go flying everywhere.

The minus side (that I really hate) is that there is only one big door in the front with two small doors in the front for seed cups.

There are no door on the sides of the cage which makes it very difficult to install and remove toys and perches( unless you have really long arms ).

I like the cage I have for Sunny and Shelby better.
(I have one just like it for Pedro and Poppy). A single one really wouldn't take up much more room than Sparky's cage on the stand does.

The "single" flight cage that measures:
31"Long x 20"Wide x 53"High (Interior height is actually 45")

I only have two budgies in it now and it's great!

http://www.petco.com/product/112008...-5148-DF11-BAA3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA

I almost bought another one for Sparky, but since I had this "keet" cage already, I decided to wait. I'm not sure yet if Sparky will end up in the palace with Sunny and Shelby or not...  So, we'll see. I may end up with a third flight cage down the road!! :laughing:










Current set up of Sunny and Shelby cage (left) and Pedro and Poppy's cage (right)










I like the flight cages so much better than the "keet" cage!
I line the bottom tray with newspapers. I clean the cage, toys and perches with a white vinegar solution.

Hope that helps! 

*


----------



## Rainey

Thanks for the info! I messaged the seller to see if she's going to make more of those boing perches!


----------

